

Reminder: Y Combinator Winter 2014 Application Deadline Tomorrow at 8pm - marknadal

Reminder to start&#x2F;finish&#x2F;submit your application for ycombinator - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ycombinator.com&#x2F;apply.html .<p>What is everybody else working on? We&#x27;re making an alarm clock app (sounds dumb, right?).
======
gault8121
We're building a website that provides interactive grammar lessons, named
Quill - [http://quill.org](http://quill.org). We are a nonprofit, and we've
got some big plans to build an interactive textbook. Anyone else here applying
as a nonprofit?

~~~
Diamons
I love the site! My mother doesn't speak fluent English and is taking classes
at a local college. She frequently struggles with grammar so I'm definitely
going to show this to her, seems very intuitive :)

~~~
gault8121
Awesome! We've got 30 lessons on the site now, and we are putting up new
lessons every day.

We've been working with adult language learners, and there is a tremendous
range in skill level. Is there a particular concept she would like to
practice? We'd be happy to make a lesson for her as we're working on building
out our library of adult literacy lessons.

------
fananta
We're building a way for everyone to tell their story!
[http://cove.im](http://cove.im)

